# My overstocked 100gallon (some fish for sale)



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

running a 33gallon sump, about 2 gallons of bioballs, a refugeum, and filter floss

the water color is from the driftwood

tank contents are jd's, green terrors, parrots, convicts, oscar, bichirs and synodontis... possibly a few other fish i dont remember


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

and sofar everyone has been getting along


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

same here, they all seem to be doing ok so far....


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

2 of the green terrors keep kissing eachother


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

HAHAHAHA let's hope they don't end up like the albino. it's hard to find a reconstructive surgeon who works on fish....lol


----------

